# US Masters champ caught doping



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Remember the earlier thread we had on this topic:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/williams-admits-to-doping-positive



> The 42-year-old resident of Washington state admitted to taking the steroid Dehydroepiandrosterone (DHEA) prior to the Championships, where he claimed the 3000 metre individual pursuit and kilometre time trial titles. Williams’ victory in the 40-44 3000 metre individual pursuit had been achieved in an unofficial world record time of 3:26.097.
> 
> Williams admitted to taking the substance in order to return to top form after suffering a broken collarbone in June.


Looks like he is trying the "just did it the time you caught me" approach.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

Yeah, that was my reaction as well. I have been racing against Kenny for the past 10 years in the PNW and this story really saddens me. Did he really need to dope to win at Masters track nats? The thought of Masters competitors doping makes me sad and angry all at once. Young amateurs, driven by the desire to reach that next level, I sort of understand the temptation (not that it justifies it, but I do understand where it comes from). But a 42 y.o. guy who wants to win in Masters, that is just sad.

In all my years racing with Kenny he earned a place in my books as is a good guy, always a fair competitor, and never someone I would have expected to be doping. I am sure he has his reasons, just like everyone else but at the end of the day he is a cheater and I have lost a lot of respect for him.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Also made worse that that is not the first positive in the household, not easy to believe the "I just did it once" line.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

32and3cross said:


> Also made worse that that is not the first positive in the household, not easy to believe the "I just did it once" line.


Yeah, I forgot about that.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

I don't normally frequent this forum, but I'll say it's disappointing and then some. Beyond that I shouldn't really get into it.

If you squint real hard at my avatar, that'll explain it.


----------



## mbcracken (Sep 18, 2006)

Argentigius. How is the team taking it? I've cheered this guy on at track night am disappointed as a fan. 

Cheers
mike


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

Given Masters routinely take more risks in meaningless races than a euro pro with a big win bonus and a drunken date with Elisa Basso on the line I don't find it surprising in the least.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Argentius said:


> I don't normally frequent this forum, but I'll say it's disappointing and then some. Beyond that I shouldn't really get into it.
> 
> If you squint real hard at my avatar, that'll explain it.


Sorry to hear...not for Williams, though.

Time to find a new team?


----------



## Henry Porter (Jul 25, 2006)

32and3cross said:


> Also made worse that that is not the first positive in the household, not easy to believe the "I just did it once" line.


Explanation?


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Henry Porter said:


> Explanation?


His wife was caught using Ephedra (a banned substance) back in 2000 or 2001 at a national championship event.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Wookiebiker said:


> His wife was caught using Ephedra (a banned substance) back in 2000 or 2001 at a national championship event.



Actually I think i was masters worlds which she won and was then suspended.


----------



## Henry Porter (Jul 25, 2006)

Wookiebiker said:


> His wife was caught using Ephedra (a banned substance) back in 2000 or 2001 at a national championship event.


Thanks for the response. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

32and3cross said:


> Actually I think i was masters worlds which she won and was then suspended.


You're right...it was the Worlds. My mind was thinking Worlds and typed Nationals...Not sure why


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm sure she is devastated over his positive.

Two positives in the family...ban the family for life?


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

iliveonnitro said:


> I'm sure she is devastated over his positive.
> 
> Two positives in the family...ban the family for life?



thats not what I was saying

And Im sure they are Im sure its totally no fun to have it all dragged out and have to explain stuff to everyone.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

*selfish*

Kenny's doping has diminished the sport for a lot of riders. Especially us racing in Masters, and his former team mates. All those guys who over the years have ridden for Kenny on his various teams....Wasted effort, wasted years for them. 

On the Masters level, until this, we've been able to hope that we're racing clean..Now we'll always be thinking "Doper"..... Whenever some rider puts out a stellar performance from now on, we'll all have to wonder..."Is that guy doping too, just like selfish Mr. Williams?" 

I've sometimes heard riders jokingly say stuff like..."Sheesh, he rode our legs right off, he must be doping, or something"...but until now, it's always been said jokingly and in some admiration for that strong rider's win....Now every winner will have to deal with Doubt. And every loser will wonder if he got beat cleanly. Thanks, Kenny Williams. (Not!)

I don't know if Kenny Williams is the first masters racer doper to be caught...Until now, I've never seriously believed that an older racer would even stoop so low, so I've never really paid much attention to possible doping at our level of bike racing...but here he is, and right in my own backyard..

Bad job to diminsh everyone else's enjoyment in a sport for whatever selfish reason he gives. Hopefully, he won't be racing much anymore..


----------



## eyebob (Feb 3, 2004)

*No offense Gnarly, but get your head out of the sand*

I don't say this to mock you, but, doping at all levels happens. It happens maybe more so in the Master's level. Perfect scenario for it, disposable income, fading glory, exaggerated ego = doping potential. Look around. Master's racers going crazy fast? How is that possible? Well, some are gifted. Some are gifted and doping. The races (road, mtb,cross) around NE are getting faster the older we get. How is that possible? Some horses train like crazy and kill it, but some are doping too. Just a fact.

bt


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

eyebob said:


> I don't say this to mock you, but, doping at all levels happens. It happens maybe more so in the Master's level. Perfect scenario for it, disposable income, fading glory, exaggerated ego = doping potential. Look around. Master's racers going crazy fast? How is that possible? Well, some are gifted. Some are gifted and doping. The races (road, mtb,cross) around NE are getting faster the older we get. How is that possible? Some horses train like crazy and kill it, but some are doping too. Just a fact.
> 
> bt


Not only that but many masters racers get the PED's somewhat leagally....They get a prescription for "Hormone Therapy"....i.e. HGH, Testosterone, etc. and many times their insurance company even pays for it... 

Aside from the Pro's...the masters fields are likely the most doped fields there are.


----------



## prs77 (Dec 13, 2004)

*Anyone can get doping products (famous Outside mag article)*

This article shows how eas it is for anyone to get PEDs.

http://outside.away.com/outside/bodywork/200311/200311_drug_test_1.html


----------



## prs77 (Dec 13, 2004)

*Anyone can get doping products (famous Outside mag article)*

This article shows how easy it is for anyone to get PEDs. Most master's riders probably assume they'll never be tested. I'd guess that tons of master's riders are undergoing hormone replacement therapy.

http://outside.away.com/outside/bodywork/200311/200311_drug_test_1.html


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

What a d-bag!


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

Wookiebiker said:


> Aside from the Pro's...the masters fields are likely the most doped fields there are.


Please. I probably won't be eligible for masters racing until I'm 43 or so but I know that when I line up at a World Cup or World Championships, my field is way cleaner than any local masters race or even my local P/1/2 races. 

Not only do we get tested at events but a lot of us are in the out of competition pool. Name one masters racer or local amateur that you know (other than that retard in Texas) that has taken one test all year. Not to say that the pro field is clean but it is way cleaner than it used to be, and I have to say that I hardly suspect anyone I line up against, who is not doing major stage races, of doping. But I suspect a ton of my local area masters guys.

All of you guys think that all of us in the pro field dope but we have a pretty good feeling that you masters and cat 4 racers take everything you can get your hands on. How's that for irony?


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Sherpa23 said:


> Please. I probably won't be eligible for masters racing until I'm 43 or so but I know that when I line up at a World Cup or World Championships, my field is way cleaner than any local masters race or even my local P/1/2 races.
> 
> Not only do we get tested at events but a lot of us are in the out of competition pool. Name one masters racer or local amateur that you know (other than that retard in Texas) that has taken one test all year. Not to say that the pro field is clean but it is way cleaner than it used to be, and I have to say that I hardly suspect anyone I line up against, who is not doing major stage races, of doping. But I suspect a ton of my local area masters guys.
> 
> All of you guys think that all of us in the pro field dope but we have a pretty good feeling that you masters and cat 4 racers take everything you can get your hands on. How's that for irony?


Well...When I say "Pro's" I'm talking about European Pro teams....Astana, Saxo Bank, AG2r, etc. who we all know have been working their way around the drug testing programs since the inception of drug testing.

Domestic pro's....I'd be willing to bet doping goes on, but not to the extent of the top level of the sport. The simple fact is most domestic pro's don't make enough money to dope at high levels and their teams don't have enough support to field "Team Supported Programs". I've had the opportunity to race against some of the Land Rover and Bissell guys from time to time this past year and my guess is most if not all of them are clean (we even beat one of the Land Rover teams (time wise) in the state TTT's this year)

However, I do agree...there is a lot of "Illegal" products being used at the local levels...It's just at the masters level where you will likely find more than others. It's just easier to obtain, discretionary incomes are higher, "Networking" is better....and as I said may even be paid by their health insurance...so it costs them little to nothing. 

When the masters field is as fast or nearly as fast as the CAT 1/2/Pro field....something's amiss 


*Edit:* _In addition...I know what it's like to be accused of doping when I wasn't. I was a collegiate thrower and could bench 455 and squat over 650 pounds. I used to load up the "Smith Machine" with 275 pounds and sit down and do Military Presses (3 sets of 10) which is something very few people anywhere can/could do. Many, many people thought I was using 'roids....when the closest I got to doping was chocolate milk and moon pies during my midnight run to the "Circle K". It comes with territory when you are at the upper level of sports....With that said, I did know plenty of people around me (mostly on the football team) that were 'roided up big time...so such is life._


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

Wookiebiker said:


> Well...When I say "Pro's" I'm talking about European Pro teams....Astana, Saxo Bank, AG2r, etc. who we all know have been working their way around the drug testing programs since the inception of drug testing.
> 
> Domestic pro's....I'd be willing to bet doping goes on, but not to the extent of the top level of the sport. The simple fact is most domestic pro's don't make enough money to dope at high levels and their teams don't have enough support to field "Team Supported Programs". I've had the opportunity to race against some of the Land Rover and Bissell guys from time to time this past year and my guess is most if not all of them are clean (we even beat one of the Land Rover teams (time wise) in the state TTT's this year)
> 
> ...


Well, you're right in that most domestic pros are clean - at least those on the reputable teams. I know Bissell, for example, is pretty strict, as are some other teams. Although it's important to note that some "pro" teams don't ever get beyond local or regional races and I don't know if they are subject to any testing. Any rider on a Pro Continental (i.e. BMC last year) or higher is subject to different drug testing requirements as is any rider who competes in World Championships, regardless of the level of his or her pro team. Also, some of us were initially placed in the out of competition testing pool after winning national championships or national championship medals. There are other triggers for USADA and WADA but these are the only ones I have experience with. Also worth noting is that sometimes at USA Cycling training camps, one of the scheduled "workouts" is drug testing with USADA.

I have a few acquaintances against whom I race that ride for some of the teams you mentioned. They're from different european countries - Denmark, Germany, etc. One of them is even World Champion. I have never thought that any of those guys are dirty. I have different reasons for saying that, which I won't go into. Nonetheless, I don't think that any of the riders challenging for the overall at Grand Tours are exactly pure as the driven snow, if you know what I mean. At any rate, I don't think that the teams have any sort of systemized doping and I think that a lot of the riders work pretty hard at staying clean. However, I should say that none of the guys I know are ever in the hunt for any overall win at major multi day events. And, although I race against them, I don't know any of the American riders who are ever talked about for overall contention, i.e. Levi, Lance, etc. so I don't have any personal knowledge about any of their individual or team practices.

While there's a lot I don't know, I will say that after doing this for a while, my hunches are pretty good at this point.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Sherpa23 said:


> Please. I probably won't be eligible for masters racing until I'm 43 or so but I know that when I line up at a World Cup or World Championships, my field is way cleaner than any local masters race or even my local P/1/2 races.
> 
> Not only do we get tested at events but a lot of us are in the out of competition pool. Name one masters racer or local amateur that you know (other than that retard in Texas) that has taken one test all year. Not to say that the pro field is clean but it is way cleaner than it used to be, and I have to say that I hardly suspect anyone I line up against, who is not doing major stage races, of doping. But I suspect a ton of my local area masters guys.
> 
> All of you guys think that all of us in the pro field dope but we have a pretty good feeling that you masters and cat 4 racers take everything you can get your hands on. How's that for irony?


How do you "know" this seeing you don't race Masters? So all 4's and Masters are wanna-be dopers, yet the guys one rung down with dreams of the big time (and quite often nothing to fall back on) are the clean ones? With the ineffectual USA Cycling testing- I don't think so. 

Cat 4's doping? I would be stunned. Masters 50+ doping, not so much- especially with hormone replacement therapy. I would be very surprised about Masters hitting the EPO and things like that. Regional Cat 1's with aspirations doping it up at Mexican "training camps" seems just as likely or more than the Masters 40+ field hitting the juice- most of them have family and kids- who risks their health and career reputation for a $100 first place prize (if you are lucky). 

But I could be wrong- this is just my experience as a Masters 40+ racer. I race clean, and everyone around me does to the best of my knowledge. Well, there is one 50+ I have my suspicions about. . .


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

Coolhand said:


> How do you "know" this seeing you don't race Masters? So all 4's and Masters are wanna-be dopers, yet the guys one rung down with dreams of the big time (and quite often nothing to fall back on) are the clean ones? With the ineffectual USA Cycling testing- I don't think so.
> 
> Cat 4's doping? I would be stunned. Masters 50+ doping, not so much- especially with hormone replacement therapy. I would be very surprised about Masters hitting the EPO and things like that. Regional Cat 1's with aspirations doping it up at Mexican "training camps" seems just as likely or more than the Masters 40+ field hitting the juice- most of them have family and kids- who risks their health and career reputation for a $100 first place prize (if you are lucky).
> 
> But I could be wrong- this is just my experience as a Masters 40+ racer. I race clean, and everyone around me does to the best of my knowledge. Well, there is one 50+ I have my suspicions about. . .


First of all, if you read my original post, I am putting a bunch of my local Cat 1's and 2's in that exact same category with the masters. They don't get tested at all. While I don't race with the masters guys, I train with plenty of them, and some of they do training races with me. I am not saying that these guys are hitting the EPO, but rather, I have a good hunch that a lot of them are hitting the GNC, internet order, and in some cases, their doctor for certain aids.

The reasons that I think that certain members of the masters categories are somewhat more guilty are fourfold: 1) more disposable income, 2) they have less to lose as they have day jobs, families, and could still be quite happy tearing up group rides, and 3) they are more competitive about local racing and competition than any other group out there. I know several individuals who's sole ambition is to be the best local masters racer - to dominate - and they will bend the rules to get there because, in their minds "it's just masters racing," and 4) the most easily available banned substances can do a lot more for an aging athlete than a younger one, so it's more tempting to go down to their local mall and get something from GNC that's banned but highly effective for them.

You can say what you want about Cat 4's doping but I have personal knowledge of several of them trying to buy "stuff." It blows my mind. And while we are talking about that, I have had people ask me about drugs so that they can win GROUP RIDES!!!! When I tell them that I ride clean and I have no connections for them, they express their doubt, but whatever. The point is, look what they're willing to take that stuff for.

Also, if you make the UCI minimum (or even twice that), USADA's out of competition testing is highly effective. If you got beyond the whole cheating aspect of it, there is no way you could afford anything that would closely resemble any way to get around the testing. So maybe for guys like Lance or George, it's no big deal but for the rest of us, the USADA testing seems very effective at stopping would be cheaters. My only problem with it is that there are too few of us that are regularly tested. And yes, I know that they go by national championship results to determine who they test but still, I would like for them to do random testing at every race.

And while I have no doubt that many masters are clean, I know that there are plenty who take thing too far, not unlike the guys who play way too physical in your local health club pick up basketball games. Is it that hard to see that the guys who stop at nothing to beat their friends, acquaintances, and rivals, who can easily get access to this stuff, and who have no safeguards in place to prevent them from taking banned substances, would go so far to do that? Of course they would.

And, for the record, I view any hormone replacement therapy that contains banned hormones to be doping.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Sherpa23 said:


> And, for the record, I view any hormone replacement therapy that contains banned hormones to be doping.



me too.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

Fuentes said what he was dong was hormone replacement too, simply returning them to normal levels during hard training and racing.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Sherpa23 said:


> I would like for them to do random testing at every race.


We asked USA cycling what it would take to have them show up at a race - never have gotten a straight answer. Honestly if it was just an extra fee on top of the permit I wonder how many promoters would pay.


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

32and3cross said:


> We asked USA cycling what it would take to have them show up at a race - never have gotten a straight answer. Honestly if it was just an extra fee on top of the permit I wonder how many promoters would pay.


I've looked into it. It's between $50 and $150 per test, depending on what you're testing for and who administers the test. By the way, the right organization to ask is actually USADA, just down the road from USAC. I have no idea how race promotion works as far as where all the money goes but I do that here in Colorado, I pay $35 to race and usually the most I can win is $150 (and a can of corn, sometimes). We always have a full P/1/2 of somewhere between 88 and 112 starters, based on my race notes from this past season. So $35 x 100 is $3500, minus let's just say $450 for all prizes is $3050. That's a lot of money for just one category, considering they have 10 categories. As I said, I have no idea about insurance, etc. but figure another $450 for 3 to 5 tests in the category seems so reasonable to me. But, again, I have no clue about the other fees involved in race promotion.

Here's an interesting story:

This year, Masters track nationals were held here in Colorado (this is where the positive that started this thread came from) and while I was not involved with the organization procedures, I was around while the powers that be were organizing. At one point, while a couple of people who were in charge were discussing some aspect of the planning, I said that they need to have drug testing. They said they were looking into it but it might not be affordable. At this point, they were looking into testing only if a WR was set (which is what happened and how KW was caught). I said, well, how about you announce that there is a strong possibility of testing for top 3 and a random for each jersey awarded, or at least the major fields. When I said this, I don't remember exactly what the specific reply was but it was mentioned was that when they did something like that at a fairly recent masters road nationals, there was a significant drop in attendance.

Now, let's be honest here, does significant drop mean the fields arehalf full? I don't think so. But would the major fields might be missing 5 to 10 major players? Highly possible.

At any rate, it's hard to tell exactly why there's not testing but I know that a lot of people would welcome it.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Interesting - I knew the testes themselves where reasonably affordable I wonder it the hold up is all the other stuff - travel for the testers, chain of custodity stuff etc. 

I had heard the story about the testing possibly causing a drop in attendance at a Masters Nats in the past. Really it would be great if they tested every catatgorys winner and one random from each race. 



Sherpa23 said:


> I've looked into it. It's between $50 and $150 per test, depending on what you're testing for and who administers the test. By the way, the right organization to ask is actually USADA, just down the road from USAC. I have no idea how race promotion works as far as where all the money goes but I do that here in Colorado, I pay $35 to race and usually the most I can win is $150 (and a can of corn, sometimes). We always have a full P/1/2 of somewhere between 88 and 112 starters, based on my race notes from this past season. So $35 x 100 is $3500, minus let's just say $450 for all prizes is $3050. That's a lot of money for just one category, considering they have 10 categories. As I said, I have no idea about insurance, etc. but figure another $450 for 3 to 5 tests in the category seems so reasonable to me. But, again, I have no clue about the other fees involved in race promotion.
> 
> Here's an interesting story:
> 
> ...


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Williams gets two years, as expected:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/williams-handed-two-year-ban-by-usada


----------



## glen campbell (Jan 31, 2008)

Lets not forget Kenny is a great person and one of the best in the world. I would not be so quick to judge and condem him, lets show a little grace even though he admitted to it. From what i have heard their are a lot of weekend racers in the local area that do drugs just to give them an edge, Is it ok? No its not but Im sure if drug testing were to be done at a local level you would find some guilty racers. I remember back in the late 70s and 80s I new of at least a dozen racers doing some kind of sport enhancing just to give them the edge and it a problem that will never stop. As for Kenny he is one person that will clean up and be back on top, im sure of it so be careful what you say.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

glen campbell said:


> Lets not forget Kenny is a great person and one of the best in the world. I would not be so quick to judge and condem him, lets show a little grace even though he admitted to it. From what i have heard their are a lot of weekend racers in the local area that do drugs just to give them an edge, Is it ok? No its not but Im sure if drug testing were to be done at a local level you would find some guilty racers. I remember back in the late 70s and 80s I new of at least a dozen racers doing some kind of sport enhancing just to give them the edge and it a problem that will never stop. As for Kenny he is one person that will clean up and be back on top, im sure of it so be careful what you say.


Sorry, but "great people" don't intentionally cheat. He admitted to it- only after being caught red handed. The "I am sure plenty of other people are cheating (but have absolutely no proof)" argument doesn't really go far. 

He cheated everyone around him, and now his career will be rightly tainted as such. He made the choice to cheat every rider around him for his own selfish benefit, hardly the choice of "one of the best in the world." More like just another doper helping to destroy our sport.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Two years suspension seems in keeping with what cheaters/Dopers get. His cheating was probably about like all the other dopers..so if that is what everyone is accepting as an appropriate penalty for doping..guess that will have to do.

Doping seems to be difficult to prove absolutely...but I'd certainly love to see anyone caught doping "beyond any doubt"...needle sticking out of arm or EPO count in numbers so high..or whatever...I think those riders should be barred for life...

Us honest riders are all 'serving our penalty' for the dopers for the rest of our lives, and we wre not even asked or given the choice...Every time I race now, I'll wonder if someone is doping around me..and every time I win...if I ever do...other riders I beat in that race will wonder if I did it by sticking myself with needles and by risking my health because I wanted the WIN more than my integrity and honesty..


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

That attendance would drop if drug testing would cause a drop in attendance has to be the lamest thing I have heard. That's saying the promoter would rather openly allow doping than have a thinner field. My reply would have been, "if announcing a dope test causes dopers to skip the race then you are obligated to do it."


----------



## hppy4u (Sep 15, 2002)

Here's a thought that nobody has submitted. Now that Kenny has been convicted and sentenced to a mandatory suspension couldn't he possibly start experimenting with a slew of products since he won't be competing (therefore he won't be tested anytime soon)? I think is one of the reasons that athletes who are suspended and return to the sport are so competitive right from the get go. It would be the perfect platform to return to the sport since you will have been "refreshed" by a cocktail of doping products and the best part is most of the products will have semi permanent effects. 

I know in the sprinting world this would be very much a part of the "training protocol" because muscle mass/strength from steroids were still seen in powerlifters nearly a decade since their last use. I think in the article that I had read the athletes could still lift nearly 90+% of their max weight even 12 years after their performance enhancing days. 

Just food for thought. My guess is that Kenny will come back stronger than he has ever been...and this would be quite surprising since most athletes wouldn't see any real gains performance wise in their mid-40s. Especially true if you are a highly competitive athlete most of your life...a couch potato entering the sport in their early 40s would probably see some drastic improvements but not an athlete like Kenny. So I think many of his competitors will be watching his return very closely.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

The USA Cycling organization has historically been more about keeping itself On Top than it has been about caring for bike racers. It's no surprise that they aren't willing to contribute a thing to solving the problem of doping. They are quick to jump in and 'defend' any 'threats' to their lock on competitive cycling around the US, but they seem to be not so interested in making it all work better for us as bike racers.

Everyone who's a member of USA Cycling is probably familiar with some of the odd(and less than racer-friendly) requirements, hoops and restrictions they've seen fit to implement over the years in order to keep their strangle hold on competitive cycling here in the US. When something so basic as drug testing could be such a huge help for every US rider's confidence in the rules, there's nuttin' in it for USA Cycling...so screw it...

Lets get back to another National Masters Championship 'roundy-round' TT course in Louisville...Or remember that 'criterium hillclimb' Masters nationals so-called "Road Race" in Deer Valley a few years ago?...Pathetic.

Off the subject, yes...but I don't see USA Cycling stepping up drug testing anytime soon..Wish they would. If Wal-Mart, Home Depot, etc. can drug test prospective minimum wage employees, USA Cycling Members should maybe hope to see at least a few random drug tests throughout the year at some races, eh?


----------

